# Quantum Levitation



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just found a neat thing discovered by scientists.
Check it out:


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE

Mind blown just before I sleep. truly awesome! Thanks for sharing man.

Eddie.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome UFO technology ! thats some scary shet when you think about it .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Levitating slingshot ammo anyone ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good post Aras.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder if you could make a superconductive bullet trap? It would be really cool to shoot bullets into a open picture frame and have them all stop in mid air.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess if the magnets were powerful enough to extract the intertia. But even then, I doubt it be cause the energy from the intertia would need to be converted into something. It would probably have to be heat in the projectile itself from the massive magnetic forces being applied.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

So that's a bit like the Matrix where the bullets stop and then drop.

I bet it could be done with a tunnel of nd magnets and superconducting pellets.


----------

